# Website für MMO (RPG) Gilde



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2012)

*Website für MMO (RPG) Gilde*

Hallo

Ich wurde beauftragt, mich um eine MMO Gildenseite zu kümmern.

Was wir auf jeden Fall brauchen ist ein TS3 Server, ein Forum (mit einer art Raid Managment sprich sowas wie ein Kalender, bei dem man Events einträgt und dann Leute sagen, bin dabei), dann bräuchten wir noch ein Forum.

Jetzt bin ich unentschlossen, ob wir hier eher etwas fertiges genommen werden sollte (z.B. GildenDKP - Gilden und Clan Homepage - Gildenhosting - für SWTOR, WoW, Battlefield3, Rift, LotRO, Age of Conan, Aion, Warhammer und viele mehr ) oder ähnliches. Oder einfach ein Rootserver gemietet werden sollte, auf dem wir dann unser Zeugs drauf täten.

Der Rootserver hätte den Vorteil, dass alles auf einem Server wäre, es preiswerter wäre und wir vollen Zugriff drauf hätten.
Der Nachteil ist aber, dass wir selbst dafür verantwortlich wären und auch keinen Ansprechpartner hätten, wenn etwas furchtbar schief läuft.

Was ist eure Meinung, habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge? (oder bin ich hier im Falschen Forum? )


----------



## BootinBull (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Website für MMO (RPG) Gilde*

Rootserver wird wahrscheinlich viel zu aufwendig sein für euch.
webspace und ts3 server würde doch auch reichen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Website für MMO (RPG) Gilde*

Ja, durchaus

hast du da 'nen Vorschlag, was wir da machen könnten? Bin da im Moment etwas planlos. 

Was hälst von Gildendkp? (bzw Gildenhosting)


----------



## BootinBull (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Website für MMO (RPG) Gilde*

wäre perfekt für euer Bedürfnisse, aber die Designs/Templates sind mir immer zu 0815 :/


----------

